# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  حاشية السندي على أحمد [؟].

## أشرف بن محمد

ما أخبار " حاشية السندي على مسند أحمد" ؟

----------


## أبو عبدالرحمن الطائي

رأيت الكتاب مصفوفاً في مرحلته النهائية في دار النوادر لصاحبها الفاضل أبي بكر نور الدين طالب، وسينشر قريباً، إن شاء الله تعالى حسبما قال لي.

----------


## أبو ريان المدني

هذا الكتاب سيطبع عندنا في قطر إن شاء الله 

وهو في رمقة الأخير وما هي الا أياما معدودة

----------


## ماجد المبارك

> هذا الكتاب سيطبع عندنا في قطر إن شاء الله 
> وهو في رمقة الأخير وما هي الا أياما معدودة


وقد نمى إلينا بعض الإخوة أن الكتاب أخذ طريقه إلى الكويت، بعد أن أقيم له مزاد علني، علمًا بأن في هامش طبعة الرسالة، موجود هذا الكتاب، وموزع عند كل حديث شرحه السندي.

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

أحسنت أخي ماجد، وهذا الذي دعاني إلى كتابة الموضوع، وط الرسالة اعتمدت على مخطوط الحاشية، كما هو معلوم ...

----------


## أبو ريان المدني

اما الكتاب فهو في قطر وهو كما ذكرت آنفاً في رمقة الأخير 

ومن قال انه في الكويت فقد أخطأ

أخوكم الصغير 
أبو ريان

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

تنبيه:
تعقيبي في المشاركة رقم (5)، إنما كان على قول الأخ الفاضل ماجد: (علمًا بأن في هامش طبعة الرسالة، موجود هذا الكتاب، وموزع عند كل حديث شرحه السندي).اهـ

----------


## أبو أنيس

> اما الكتاب فهو في قطر وهو كما ذكرت آنفاً في رمقة الأخير 
> 
> ومن قال انه في الكويت فقد أخطأ
> 
> أخوكم الصغير 
> أبو ريان


أين يوجد الكتاب في قطر .

----------


## أبوحفص اليماني

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
إخوتي بارك الله فيكم أسلتم لعابنا (ابتسامة) 
أتحفونا بالكتاب لمن يقدر على رفعه

----------


## العوضي

> أين يوجد الكتاب في قطر .


يوزع في الأوقاف بقطر

----------


## عمر رحال

طبعته وزارة الأوقاف القطرية ، واقع في 17 مجلد حجم وسط !! ، ورق شمواه .
والكتاب معروض للبيع في مكتبة شيخنا سعيد بسيوني بـ 600 جنيه مصري .

----------


## أبوعبيدة السلفي

السلام عليكم أين مكتبة شيخنا سعيد بسيوني

----------


## أبو زيد الشيباني

من يكرمنا بها هنا ( ب د ف )

أين الطيماوي وإخوانه وزملاؤه ؟؟ !!

----------


## أبو وائل الجزائري

الحمد لله تـم رفع الكتاب على الوقفية هنا
http://www.waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=2748

----------

